# Does anyone know



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

where I can find a component breakdown of Delta & Moen faucets at? With stems, packing nuts, etc. . compression faucets.

I Mostly just do new installation and use pre-fab cartridge faucets. . just place them down through the basin and tighten nuts up and "easy hooker" them to the chrome stops.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> where I can find a component breakdown of Delta & Moen faucets at? With stems, packing nuts, etc. . compression faucets.
> 
> I Mostly just do new installation and use pre-fab cartridge faucets. . just place them down through the basin and tighten nuts up and "easy hooker" them to the chrome stops.


You might start by looking at the install instructions that come with the faucet.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Your rep will know.

Edit: I was in a hurry. Didn't mean to sound snarky. What I meant was your rep will know which literature has this info. Just call him and ask him for it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You can call your rep, but we have found that the best place to find parts breakdowns is on the companies website, Kohler's is particularly good.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a book from moen and delta. Just lookup your local rep and ask for them and they will be happy to send you them.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, Delta and Moen do not use "compession faucets" or "packing nuts" but both have very good on-line support for current models. They both also have parts books, but the current parts books do not support older models so well. I have a 2004 Delta book, which is very valuable. The 2007 book does not support things like the 600's, etc. I wished I had saved an even older copy! Lesson learned! Keep the books. 

Both companies will send you the parts books, just ask.


----------



## jps516 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Morning,
I use Danco Perfect Match/Repair/Remodeling parts book. It has great 
illustration, and parts OEM (original equip manufact) numbers. I also go to Google, go to Delta/Moen, select the model faucet, and under Specifications, get the parts number's, and parts I need. 
GOD bless, and have a Great Day!


----------

